
Ashley Madison investigation finds security measures lacking - pascalmemories
https://www.priv.gc.ca/media/nr-c/2016/nr-c_160823_e.asp
======
pascalmemories
The submission page forced omission of the rather damning "fictitious security
trustmark was ‘deceptive’" from the title.

Intentionally making up fake security trust logo to deceive people takes this
from being simply bad at security right into the arena of _knowing_ you're bad
at security and setting out to deceive people instead of doing anything to
improve security.

On a side note, I just saw AM advertising on TV the other night - they'll not
be so happy this joint government report has come out just at the time they
believed the heat had died down and were back to business.

------
exolymph
YOU DON'T SAY

